# MRC or single coating for 10 stop ND



## HoneyBadger (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi all. I have been wondering if I need MRC on a 10 stop B+W ND filter. The price difference is 60 bucks more than the single coating. At 10 stops of light reduction, is it worth the extra expense?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd say it depends mostly on the situations in which you'll be using the lens. The MRC coating does two things - 1) reduces light loss through the filter (the multi- part) and 2) makes the filter easier to clean (the resistant part). #1 is pretty irrelevant with a 10 stop ND filter, where the whole point is to cut down the light anyway, so a little more lost due reflection is not bad. If you will be shooting breaking surf, etc., the MRC coating would be a definite advantage. 

Personally, I have the single coated 77mm 10-stop, and the uncoated 82mm 10-stop, both bought before the MRC versions were available (and the 82mm is the Schneider Optics version, B+W's parent company).


----------



## HoneyBadger (Aug 13, 2012)

I will definitely be using it in the woods and on the coast so I guess that pretty much answers my question. Now I need to find 250 dollars worth of change under my sofa cushions..

The 82mm MRC and SC only come in f-pro mount. Does yours vignette on your 16-35mm?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2012)

HoneyBadger said:


> The 82mm MRC and SC only come in f-pro mount. Does yours vignette on your 16-35mm?



No, an F-Pro is fine on a 16-35 II. Anything thicker is an issue, though - stacking an XS-Pro on top of an F-Pro increases vignetting, as does a standard CPL (a Slim CPL is fine, it's the same 5mm as an F-Pro). Here are the results from my testing a while back.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2012)

The Schneider has a warm tone similar to the B+W.


----------

